# Nos Badge?



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

Well "NOS" means nothing on fleabay it seems.....anyone know this seller or know if anyone reproduced these badges in brass? I have one from Memory Lane that is tin and repo......would dig a REAL NOS one....thanks. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172223516379


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2016)

All of mine are NOS.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

^^^^ Well none of those are for sale, so I am still curious as to whether someone repoped these in brass and of the sellers street cred. lol...thanks

Well, we will find out, bought it...lol.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Received the badge today!   I am certain it is NOS and the seller did a good job all the way around.  I examined it against a original and it is exactly the same.  There were 3 on ebay when I got mine and this was the cheapest at $60.  Very cool, time to order some more.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 6, 2016)

Not one of those fancy fangdangled acid etched you see selling?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Not one of those fancy fangdangled acid etched you see selling?



I dont think so man, if this one aint NOS, its good enough to fool me....lol..stamped brass and enamel paint...


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I dont think so man, if this one aint NOS, its good enough to fool me....lol..stamped brass and enamel paint...




Very nice. Enamel paint gets me going.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 6, 2016)

catfish said:


> All of mine are NOS. View attachment 323515




love that ridewell badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> love that ridewell badge.



Hello, My name is Barry. Are  those Kalamazoo Supercycle Badges. If so, would you sell me one? Thank you. Barry


----------

